# which pliers or cutter can cut wood screw?



## davidsunnz (Sep 8, 2013)

which lineman pliers or side cutters is strong enough to cut wood screws?

actually I don't need cut screws, just want to know which pliers is strong enough?

I know channellock 3048 can't cut it, also I never try klein D2000 side cutters to cut screws.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I've cut a lot of screws using my Knipex pliers. The teeth are fine, even after times I thought they'd be messed up for sure. I don't make a habit of cutting screws with linemans but if you have to, you have to.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I cut all kinda of screws with my Klein's.
I dont know which model I have but I think they have the dark blue handles.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I cut all kinda of screws with my Klein's.
> I dont know which model I have but I think they have the dark blue handles.


Yup. I cut screws all the time with my kleins.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

I cut screws with my Kleins all the time. No issues.

But, what size screws are you talking about?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I cut screws and nails with my Ideal linesman and ***** all the time. No problem.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

I have used T&B linesmans to cut everything. I have even had to hammer the jaws closed to make them cut through aircraft cable.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The hardened-blades ones.

Not all of 'em can. Just saying "My Kleins do" may cause someone to put a few notches in their low-end Kleins.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I cut screws with my teeth.


----------



## ND80 (Apr 12, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I cut screws with my teeth.


hmmmm....????


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Anything but machine screws and wire nails is a good way to dull up your pliers. If I gotta do much of that, I break out these bad Larry's:


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> The hardened-blades ones.
> 
> Not all of 'em can. Just saying "My Kleins do" may cause someone to put a few notches in their low-end Kleins.



Good point.
The Klein D2000 series and the Knipex 09 xx xxx series should both cut that screw like...buttah. Each manufacturer has less costly DIY or homeowner lines...those may get notched.

BTW that does look like a brass screw...hell my grandma can cut that with her Ginsu. :laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

My dark blue handled Klein linesman pliers cut a lot of screws. 

I tried a pair of Knipex once, didn't last half as long.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Big John said:


> Anything but machine screws and wire nails is a good way to dull up your pliers. If I gotta do much of that, I break out these bad Larry's:


Those are good for basket tray work. 




I dont think Ive ever had a pair of cutters or pliers that couldnt cut a #8 wood screw.


----------

